# TV Resolutions



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

Walmart is advertising a 900p 19" Sanyo TV. Has anyone else ever heard of this resolution.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

There seem to be a number of these TV's by various manufacturers in the 19" category with "900p"... I did some checking and apparently they take any 480/720/1080i input and convert it to 1440x900 for displaypurpaoses at 900p. Seems strange but thats what I found.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

A 19 inch TV is in all probability too small to have any real noticeable difference in quality between a 480i and 720p picture. About the smallest widescreen TV that you'd notice a difference on would be a 26 inch model.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Be careful. 1440 x 900 is not 16:9. It is 16:10 and will cut the edge off or stretch.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Cholly said:


> A 19 inch TV is in all probability too small to have any real noticeable difference in quality between a 480i and 720p picture. About the smallest widescreen TV that you'd notice a difference on would be a 26 inch model.


I have a small 19" LCD in my bedroom and trust me the difference between SD and HD is very noticable


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Lee L said:


> Be careful. 1440 x 900 is not 16:9. It is 16:10 and will cut the edge off or stretch.


I think most of them can be set to display 16:9 by putting bars at the top and bottom of the screen.

My 22 inch drove me crazy stretching everything until I found the setting to make it 16:9.

Of course, it is now neither 900p nor quite 22 inches, but I love it anyway.


----------

